# Post Something You Want To Tell Someone But are Too Afraid To Say 2.0



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how 'bout it?

and keep the personal stuff between yourself and another forum member off the thread, yeah? don't be smellfish and ruin it for the rest of us.

*

Staff warning: Please click the link below and read what it says before posting.*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1066869666-post31.html


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi.

(This is directed at everyone on this site)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

You got guts, Leonardess. (I'm not afraid to say that. Too much. :blush ) I had thoughts of starting this but was too chicken. :afr

I hope this goes in a better direction than the last one.

And also: Hi. (Directed at someone in this thread. :teeth )


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welp. Guess I'll go. They say it's better to admit this stuff anyway.

Let's direct this at people I've known, people I've rejected, people who've rejected at me, and people I just don't know what to make of. In real life, not on here, naturally. 


My tough-guy, aloof demeanor's a shield to guard my vulnerabilities from all your judgments, your criticisms, and the things you haven't thought but I fear. Everything I look like is a wall, a veil, built up over years of getting the same answer for my approaches to society. I'd give my left arm for someone to care enough to breach those barriers with sincerity, but no one's done it yet.

I see you all enjoying your lives like normal people should, and I secretly want that. But I can't admit it to anyone but myself because of the irrational fears that I refuse to confront, so I wrap a cloak around my wants and needs and show you what you want to see. It's a vicious cycle of psychological discord that I fall into every time it comes around again.



...yikes, that does not look good in writing.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

To someone: My life would have been so much better had you never existed.


----------



## secondheadstatus (Sep 19, 2013)

Time for cold hard truth OK...i've been reading here for years...and leonardess, you use to be all about jokes....now I read you are trying to be serious....you can't be both.

Why are you trying to be serious and knowledgeable all of a sudden?


----------



## lestrange (Sep 20, 2013)

To my flatmates, I'm sorry if I appear closed-off and stuck-up. I'm sorry if I only leave my room when I know there's no-one else around. I'm sorry if I sound too abrupt in conversation. I'm sorry if I hide in my room when guests are here. I'm sorry if I leave the house without explaining what I'm doing because I'm too wimpy. I'm sorry if I come across too annoying or hyperactive. I'm just really sorry, you don't know what you signed up for and I should have told you from the beginning. This is MY problem, not yours... and I doesn't mean that I hate you. I want to be that person who can make conversation, who can be sociable, but I'm trying. Just don't hate me.


----------



## SlickRoach (Sep 21, 2013)

A message to my family. I know I'm distant and don't talk often but that doesn't mean I don't love you. I've developed Social Anxiety since high school which is why I became such a shut-in all those years. I can't properly express my emotions but don't think I've abandoned you.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

What happened to the old one? Why was it locked??! HERESY!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay, I'm glad this thread is back 

To coworker: Thank you so much! You have no idea how much it meant. I needed that, especially then. I'm kind of surprised but glad you said what you did later on, too. I've been kind of paranoid about that stuff lately.

To someone else: Seriously? After all she's done for you? It's one slap in the face after another.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to tell the guy sitting behind me in class:

"You look like a god, with your eyes of blue and your hair of blonde."

But I know that it would freak him out, so I've resolved myself to not saying it although I really want to. I mean, the guy seriously is one of the most gorgeous guys I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, might have a go at this.

Person one: Leave me alone. I don't want to hear your sarcastic comments anymore. You put me through so much stress after I trusted you last year. I was essentially cured of my depression and my anxiety had gotten so much better before all that drama and you made it at least 3 times worse, because when you should have been there to support me, you just bullied me over it. If we weren't friends once and if I wasn't worried about getting in trouble in school, I would have beat you up over all the things you said.

Person two: Why were you staring at me? You haven't spoken to me in months. I'm pretty sure you didn't want to be friends anymore, you were so distant, even beyond what I'm able to understand and relate to due to my anxiety. I'm pretty sure you knew I had feelings for you, even though I never told you, it was pretty obvious. I just got over you. I know you're wrong for me, you don't care about other people enough. Please don't give me any hope that there might still be a chance.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

SlickRoach said:


> A message to my family. I know I'm distant and don't talk often but that doesn't mean I don't love you. I've developed Social Anxiety since high school which is why I became such a shut-in all those years. I can't properly express my emotions but don't think I've abandoned you.


I pretty much know this feeling. So hard to communicate.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha! yes! Let's keep this one clean.
--

I am really attracted to you; but you only remind me of someone else. Someone not here. This feeling is quite rare for me. I don't even know your name-It's not meant to be. You're taken anyway.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ever since the time we spent together this summer, spending time with other people hasn't been quite the same, nothing is as enjoyable as being with you. I'm not telling you how much I miss you cause I know how difficult it is for both of us and don't want you to feel sad. I really, really miss you..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> You got guts, Leonardess. (I'm not afraid to say that. Too much. :blush )* I had thoughts of starting this but was too chicken.* :afr
> 
> I hope this goes in a better direction than the last one.
> 
> And also: Hi. (Directed at someone in this thread. :teeth )


Same :eek

----------------------------

To an ex- client of mine... do you REALLY think you where right? Come on' now. :no You owe me $200. I don't even want your money, you are just cheap.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't call you a chicken; you're more comparable to a vibrantly colored peacock that carries around a bush for disguise.

I hope this is a compliment.


----------



## d low (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

secondheadstatus said:


> Time for cold hard truth OK...i've been reading here for years...and leonardess, you use to be all about jokes....now I read you are trying to be serious....you can't be both.
> 
> Why are you trying to be serious and knowledgeable all of a sudden?


my life has not worked well for me, that's why. I'm trying to figure myself out, my life, and where i want to be and how to get there.

jokes are great, of course, everyone likes to be entertained and everyone likes to be thought of as being "fun", but if one's life has basically been miserable, putting on a false front of jokes will only get one so far.

If I want things to change for myself, I have to take a serious look at me, how I relate to others, and learn how to call myself AND others on bull****. I am the common denominator in all this.

I must learn to stand up for myself, what I believe in, and learn what kind of person I want to be, what I will tolerate and what I won't.

i have spent a great many years trying to be what I think others want. i have spent a great many years selling myself out, trading various parts of myself for the acceptance of others - most of whom I should never have given a damn about. I want to stop all that and learn how to be true to myself.

I no longer look at this site as a place of acceptance or a place to be popular or get more of the wrong kind of acceptance. It's a place I use to work out this serious stuff, so that hopefully it spills over less in my non-virtual life, so that i can get to a place of peace with myself and others whom I do care about.

My intense fear of abandonment has overridden everything - my true self, my real feelings, my ability to mature and to relate. the site is a safe, anonymous place for me to work out my crap. I'll be the first to tell you - I have a LOT of crap.

take it easy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

secondheadstatus said:


> Time for cold hard truth OK...i've been reading here for years...and leonardess, you use to be all about jokes....now I read you are trying to be serious....you can't be both.
> 
> Why are you trying to be serious and knowledgeable all of a sudden?


and besides all that, who says you can't have various facets to your personality? show me one person who is humor and nothing else, or all seriousness all the time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess it's not working out.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm glad this thread is back.

*Person 1: *Our conversation last night made me _really _uncomfortable. It felt wrong to me (yes, because of _that_), and I have no desire to discuss that again anytime in the foreseeable future.

*Person 2: * I wish you could see what you have. You're so lucky.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for starting this up again leonardess~!

Person 1:
I am sorry to let you down. I am just not the same as I used to be, I hope you can understand that. You're a very nice guy, and you haven't done anything wrong at all. Please don't think I hate you because it isn't true, our differences are just too vast.

Person 2:
If I was anywhere close to you and her, I'd be the first to give you a lashing for using such language on my friend. How pathetic that this little girl must teach an adult of 22 some manners.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I worry my "differentness" is too much for you.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry. I don't see any point in doing that.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I need to tell you about something in my childhood that I've told no one out loud before, but I get teary eyed just thinking about your facial expression and if you'll believe me or not.......but I have to tell you in order to get better.....right?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I really miss talking to you. A lot. When you contacted me two days ago, I was hopeful that a longer conversation between us would have started. But I didn't do anything to keep it going, as badly as I wanted to.

I suppose this is what happens when I always make the foremost guess that everyone around here is too busy to be bothered by me. I can't convince myself to start another conversation because I never feel like anyone around wants to talk, even. And they probably don't. So I suppose... ugh.

Anyway, it's not your fault. I need to overcome my own feelings about this. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know you don't hear this often because you don't fit society's definition of an attractive woman, but nuts to society, I think you're hot.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish things were good between us. I don't know what's going on, but we're always mad or something. We had two awesome weeks, and then on Thursday and Friday things were rough again. I know you'll never date me and I've gotten past that. So I wish you would stop acting rude to me when you meet a girl. I didn't even do anything to make you act this way. You took that girl on a date on Wednesday like you told him you would, and the next day you were rude to me even though we were joking around on Wednesday. I did or said nothing to you. And yet, you got mad at ME when I almost had a one nighter with one of our mutual friends. What is with you?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread was discussed, and we decided that if we have to get involved again, then this thread and any subsequent threads involving this topic will be closed immediately.

I posted a link to this warning in the original post as well.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Goodnight.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> This thread was discussed, and we decided that if we have to get involved again, then this thread and any subsequent threads involving this topic will be closed immediately.
> 
> I posted a link to this warning in the original post as well.


fair enough. I don't want various members slamming each other in here either. I think discussion between members is fine, like any other thread.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I should have known better than to......

eh. it's not even worth complaining about anymore.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:blush


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish Christopher was not in your life..... it should be me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wow - that's freaky.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Person 1*: Thanks for restarting this topic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Person 2: thanks for posting in it. I always enjoy reading what you have to say.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

i really like you  (i'm saying this to someone in another forum lol)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Love me : < to you all


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, second post on this thread

I know the two of you were only nice to me out of pity, but you were the only two who actually bothered trying to help me when I couldn't get adjusted to the new environment. I know you went to the teacher and asked for ways to help me, because you couldn't understand why I was like that. Guess I'm a tough one to figure out. Maybe if I was more open to you two years ago, my life would be very different now. At any rate, you've both moved away now and even though I never showed it, even though I never got to say good-bye, I'm really thankful that you at least tried to give me a chance.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Not something I wouldn't say, but rather probably won't have the opportunity...

To the girl walking down Windemere by Starbucks last week on James Island: I'm sorry I almost hit you with my car. I totally didn't see you. The A-pillar of my car was blocking my view. I tend to be a careful driver but you probably think otherwise. Or you think I was trying to get you out of the way faster, which would make me the biggest jerk ever. I'm sorry for not being more aware, I still feel pretty bad about it.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

(to neighbor)

You're exactly who they are talking about when they say "some people shouldn't breed"... 

Damn, that's mean..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Get off your lazy *** and come back to school!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Why would you contact me, months after, when I completely cut you off? I didn't think I could be more clear. It's not about me "not letting anyone close". You annoy me.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have missed this thread....


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i wanna write personal stuff!


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to grab your shoulders and shake that crap out of your head.

To a different person : Making me jealous, huh? Silly move. I'm over it. So over it. Next time you gotta tell something more interesting than that you made out with him on the god damn floor of his mom's bedroom. Try bathroom or something, *****.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

aquilla said:


> I want to grab your shoulders and shake that crap out of your head.
> 
> To a different person : Making me jealous, huh? Silly move. I'm over it. So over it. Next time you gotta tell something more interesting than that you made out with him on the god damn floor of his mom's bedroom. Try bathroom or something, *****.


Mom's bedroom? That's a bit... Weird? You would think they would use his bedroom??

Like if I had to sleep with a girl, and the only free room my was my mum's bedroom, I would be like "No freaking way, we're doing it on the stairs".


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

See? people like you! Silly goose. :b


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

It's probably my mind playing tricks on me, but I sometimes when I see your statuses I get the feeling you miss me too and try to catch my attention. Though that can't be possible, because I'm sure you know it's your turn to break the silence not mine. And why does your friend, who you know I think is a massive douche suddenly make terrible attempts at conversation with me? Do you talk to him about me? Or is he just being nosy, trying to see if I still care, for his own entertainment? Or could he really be the most stupid guy on the planet honestly thinking I'd still want to be friends with him, after he helped shatter that tiny chance I had at keeping you as a friend?

And what the hell is up between you two anyways? You guys can't keep on spamming hearts and romantic statuses and claim that you're just friends and that's all that both of you want. If it is actually something and you're trying to save my feelings by pretending it's nothing, don't bother, you've already emotionally demolished me a couple months ago, by now any reason you can give me to erase you from my memory would probably be better for me than the things you've been doing and telling me for the past months. 

Anyways I guess what I want to say is, I do miss you, a lot. But if you don't attempt to talk to me, I guess we'll never speak again, I did everything I could, it's up to you now. I hope that either you talk to me soon, or you've already moved on and everythings in my head again, cause it'd be a shame if everything died down because you're too stubborn to ever be the first to talk.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Help


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Mind if I take a picture?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I love you and I do everything in my power to delude myself into being okay with being just "friends". I want you. I never felt this way about a girl, ever. I never been this close and open with anyone. The decision we made recently made me so happy because we can be intimate, something I dreamed and fantasized about. You don't know how much I cherish our conversations and time together. I wish I had the guts to say what I really feel, but that could ruin everything.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

hmm would you want to be empress? and everything it entails.



Noll said:


> i wanna write personal stuff!


Me too, yet I am a very private person.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

From now on, I'm going to make a herculean effort to focus on the positive, because you've inspired me. Just being able to talk to you is a huge step for me. you have no idea what it means to me, and just being able to make you laugh is like a little slice of heaven. I really do think I will be able to die happy now. I mean, not _literally_ right now. You know, whenever it happens it'll be okay. Because I talked to you like we're equals and made you laugh. And I bet i can do it again. Not die, I mean. Make you laugh. Although when I see you it is kind of like I die a thousand little deaths. Which makes me feel alive. funnily enough.

you have a way of making people feel like they are the only ones in the room. You focus, and you look directly at me, even though I flinch somewhat, you don't look away. Nor do you stare.

If anyone ever roughs you up, I'll take care of it. If you need me to escort you to your car, I got you covered. I crushed a spider with my bare hand the other day, so stick with me. If you spend all your huevos, I'll get you more oatmeal. Don't worry about a thing.

oh, and it's okay you believed that story I told. I have an honest face. It fools everyone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Take me by the hand, pretty mama. I wanna dance with you , baby, all night long.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanna hear some funky dixieland
c'mon pretty mama and take me by the hand

by the hand, hand take me by the hand pretty mama

dance with your daddy all night long


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You think I'm crazy, don't you?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm being so sucky. ;_;

I don't know when I'm not going to be sucky, and that's what really sucks.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I really miss you. I can't stop thinking about you; you always come back to my mind. My feelings for you aren't going to go away.

I'll probably end up leaving for good eventually.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Talk to me again D: <


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I look forward to telling you many private and embarrassing things about myself. And the hugs. There will be hugs.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Errrrgh, I keep messing things up, aren't I?


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> Mom's bedroom? That's a bit... Weird? You would think they would use his bedroom??
> 
> Like if I had to sleep with a girl, and the only free room my was my mum's bedroom, I would be like "No freaking way, we're doing it on the stairs".


I know, right? Doesn't make sense. But I don't think that actually happened. I bet she said all that on purpose. Obviously wanted to make me feel bad. Some people go this far with their ******** and made-up stories. Pathetic.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't take this anymore


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wish I could convince you of how much this helps me, mom. You're far misguided, or at least too relentless in your idea that this is something bad. I feel like it's useless attempting to talk to you about it. So to hell with attempting to reconcile with you over that. Learn how to respect a civil, meaningful argument by participating since you know you don't get the opportunity to have many, with me being such a distant son.


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for showing interest. You could at least tell me "good luck."


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I hate you and I don't want to see you never again in my life.
It takes so much of my energy to ignore you every time I see you. 
I hate being in the same room with you. ew I just can't understand how can you be so retarded.
uke_


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

You're one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen, in fact, right now, I think you are the most beautiful one I've ever seen. You probably get that daily. Sorry I can't maintain eye contact with you when i pass you and you stare at me and smile, I know that may seem a bit rude. I also know you probably mean nothing by it. But I also think that I'm completely incompatible with you and things would never work out. So I won't go for you.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh,and to someone else -One drop of your sweat or a poop fresh out of your fanny is worth more than that egocentric,arrogant,narcissistic fat ol' pig!!


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

It's OK, I forgive you and I still love you.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't want to be burdensome or bother you.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for trying to make conversation with me. It didn't really work out just because I don't have any social skills, not because I wasn't interested.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Meh... probably shouldn't say anything. And I'm trying hard not to.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Try again...one more time...please.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope you die a horrible and painful death you pretentious slithering imbecile :roll


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just wanna dance with somebody. I wanna feel the heat with somebody. I just wanna dance with somebody - with somebody who loves me.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> Oh,and to someone else -One drop of your sweat or a poop fresh out of your fanny is worth more than that egocentric,arrogant,narcissistic fat ol' pig!!


:lol I would love to spend even just a few minutes in your head..


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Dude, remember a few years ago when I cut you off? And then when YOU called ME to hang out, and I left you hanging? Yeah. Sorry about that. Wanna hang out?


----------



## Pooksta (Feb 4, 2013)

To the girl with social anxiety that sat next to me on the first day of class: Why did you have to change seats to the other side of the class?!? Did I do something to scare you off? I perhaps paid a bit too much attention to you but only because I noticed your obvious anxiety and I wanted to get to know you! Come back and sit next to me so we can be friends please


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

To the girl at work: I can't pretend to say that I know you well, but ive liked everything that ive seen so far. Il be honest; I like you, and have wanted for months to get to know you better. I think it would be the right thing to do to say "yes".


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

You have got to let go.


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

Was that reply for me?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

lostboy289 said:


> Was that reply for me?


Doubt it, man. You'll have to chill about things like that, you can get paranoid reading things into things. Seriously, happens a bunch around here. Also, you could get this thread closed by enabling people who do. Also, not good for you getting paranoid, try to take a "duder" aproach to the site or you'll go nuts.


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fair enough. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I need help.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I miss you. I wonder if you even remember me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I need help.


Me to that is the hardest thing ever
If I can be of any help you can ask me cause I'm offering


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Where is my money?! *slap slap slap


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I may be a 'sleaze', but sometimes I suspect you're one after my own heart..


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Person 1:
I'm sorry for hurting you. I was young and stupid then. Just know that I am still punishing myself every day, though no punishment is greater than losing you. I wish you were still in my life, or just to have the opportunity to apologise for the way I handled things and tell you that I truly did care about you. It kills me to know that you are out there somewhere, hating me. 

Person 2: 
I'm trying really hard not to miss you, but I can't help it. You meant more to me than I was willing to admit to myself. Not sure who I resent more for it, you or me.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

To the guy on campus: Its obvious that we both have anxiety problems, neither of us has made good, permanent friends since we started college. Let's become friends for the few semesters we have left.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Doubt it, man. You'll have to chill about things like that, you can get paranoid reading things into things. Seriously, happens a bunch around here. Also, you could get this thread closed by enabling people who do. Also, not good for you getting paranoid, try to take a "duder" aproach to the site or you'll go nuts.


So, this is where people come to indulge in passive-aggressive behaviour?  I know we're in a SA forum, but sometimes being direct and honest can clear the air between people.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Person 1: You're just a spoiled brat who ridicules those who aren't as "cool" as you. I wish other guys would also see through you, instead of feeding you attention, that you're clearly addicted to but don't even appreciate. The way you treat others is extremely selfish. I know you think you're the hottest person in the world, but I think you're ugly, both inside and out. I feel terrible for saying that, but it's been bugging me for a while. For your own good, someone needs to bring you off your pedestal.

Persons 2 and 3: What do you hope to gain from acting passive aggressive with me? You see that I'm a mess mentally and you see that I won't fight you back, so you mess with me. You're like vultures. But you know what? You're pathetic. Instead of being a man and confronting me directly, you veil your abuse with smiles and disguise it as a joke. Because you're too scared of me. I see through you. Just because I don't know how to deal with your behaviour due to being a social idiot doesn't mean I can't see what motivates you.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

stop calling me. i will never ever respond.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

To my family
Sorry, I've failed life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ntln said:


> Person 1: You're just a spoiled brat who ridicules those who aren't as "cool" as you. I wish other guys would also see through you, instead of feeding you attention, that you're clearly addicted to but don't even appreciate. The way you treat others is extremely selfish. I know you think you're the hottest person in the world, but I think you're ugly, both inside and out. I feel terrible for saying that, but it's been bugging me for a while. For your own good, someone needs to bring you off your pedestal.
> 
> Persons 2 and 3: What do you hope to gain from acting passive aggressive with me? You see that I'm a mess mentally and you see that I won't fight you back, so you mess with me. You're like vultures. But you know what? You're pathetic. Instead of being a man and confronting me directly, you veil your abuse with smiles and disguise it as a joke. Because you're too scared of me. I see through you. Just because I don't know how to deal with your behaviour due to being a social idiot doesn't mean I can't see what motivates you.


we must know some of the same people.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Eh do I feel dumb. Dumb dumb dumb. ;_;

I actually don't think there was any misunderstanding involved on either end (I got what you were saying and you seemed to get what I was saying), but it feels like both of us _thought_ there was misunderstanding, and...well now I just feel dumb. Sometimes I should not elucidate, I just make things murkier it seems. Or at least make myself look dumb. ;_;

Sorry. ;_;


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't worry about it!


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I love you Klara , from that 10 minutes clip


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

I really miss you. I wish I could see you again. Where are you?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care i don't care 

noooo more


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I know you're Kira.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

h00dz said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.


Is this real? Did my understanding of English just dropped suddenly to zero? My brain hurts when I read it. Is this an inside joke of native English speakers?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

somename said:


> So, this is where people come to indulge in passive-aggressive behaviour?  I know we're in a SA forum, but sometimes being direct and honest can clear the air between people.


Yup, this is the place. It's against the "rules". That's why the previous thread got closed. Personally, I find it entertaining when people do it, but idk, mods don't like it.


h00dz said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.


I loled, for real, like laughed out loud irl. I mean the first one was ok, but yours got funnier and funnier and there at the end I could't hold it. Nice job.


somename said:


> Is this real? Did my understanding of English just dropped suddenly to zero? My brain hurts when I read it. Is this an inside joke of native English speakers?


Wait, you can't read that? Oh, oh no... I've read about this... you need to go get checked immediately. Now. Go! Run to the doctor's!


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Person 1: please please please just stfu for 5 minutes or talk at a normal calm pace
Person 2: why should I have to clean up someone else's mess? This isn't what I signed up for, at least make it worth my while
Person 3: nice butt
Person 4: nice butt
Person 5: nice butt


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It hurts so bad that I have to see you in pain :c and I know it's selfish and hypocritical of me to say or ask, but I wish you'd put down the bottle and come back.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

To the squirrel in my backyard. Stop hiding the walnuts I give you on the corner of our bbq cover. Your not fooling anyone...and if this is your attempt at an easter wallnut hunt, your a little late.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

somename said:


> Is this real? Did my understanding of English just dropped suddenly to zero? My brain hurts when I read it. Is this an inside joke of native English speakers?


 yes , seems I can no longer understand English either...:roll


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

You made me cry.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, I know who you are. You're that girl who screamed at me from her car six months ago.. Nice to see you again


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> I know you're Kira.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> You made me cry.


If you start crying I'm going to start too :cry


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't like working, it makes me feel like a slave. I wish I would win the lottery, and never have to be subjugated to being underneath someone's command again. If I had the talent, I would start my own business.

It makes me feel low to say that, because really I am grateful to have a job in this lousy economy, where so many people have a hard time getting one. It beats being homeless.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

You came in like a wrecking ball... 

...but now that I've found out you're nothing but an incompetent ninny.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

h00dz said:


> If you start crying I'm going to start too :cry


No! If you cry, I'll cry even more. :cry

Thank you, Hoody. You're the best! :squeeze


----------



## pookashell150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stop feeling so sorry for yourself and playing the victim. IT'S NOT OUR FAULT! You are doing it to yourself and the sooner you realize that, the better off you will be. Just saying.

Oh and to the guy at the gym...I like your tattoos  lol


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Please stop asking my sister why I'm not at church, and saying that you miss me. And please stop asking for my number because I don't even have a phone...

I feel very awful for disappearing on you, but I didn't think we were very close to begin with. I know you have other friends who are good to you. Why are you persisting to form something with me, even though it has been at least half a year since I've talked with you?

I hope you can forget me and find someone else you like more than this pathetic girl.


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

This is not okay with me.

That and a LOT of other things.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not afraid to talk to you anymore! could i be....turning into an adult? At last? you really made my day today, catching me up from behind like that. you. are. amazing. and so _nice_. BTW, I hope you were looking at my ***.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just saw you replied desperately to your own thread. I wish I could help you, especially since your own issues struck a chord for me. But I'm just no good at being relied on for extensive support/encouragement, especially with my dread of even keeping in touch.  I can't even post you a note telling you this or a hug emoticon or whatever, letting you know that I at least sympathize, because obviously, you need much more than that...stuff that I just don't have it in me to give.

Dumb little Internet encouragements and stupid little emoticons are all I have to offer.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

You have the most perverse sense of humour. I love it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel like such an ******* for not replying to you. But I'm just doing what's necessary. For you as well!!!


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Please stop trying to force me into being your best friend, as well as bringing up the past. Yes, I miss 'those days' too but I don't bring it up in every conversation like you do.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Please stop talking!!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

secondheadstatus said:


> Time for cold hard truth OK...i've been reading here for years...and leonardess, you use to be all about jokes....now I read you are trying to be serious....you can't be both.
> 
> Why are you trying to be serious and knowledgeable all of a sudden?





leonardess said:


> and besides all that, who says you can't have various facets to your personality? show me one person who is humor and nothing else, or all seriousness all the time.


I was just going to say that--it's good to have a balance. Life is full of ups and downs, love and hate, jokes and solemness... The most interesting people have a bit of it all in them. It's kind of nice to see different sides of peoples' personalities. And on here, we should be free and comfortable to be whoever we are at the moment.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am thinking of doing something.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

You're not alone my friend, not as long as I'm still alive and kicking...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

We all have room left to grow....


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I miss you man. You were the only best friend I've ever had and you actually had decency and respect, which is more than I can say for most of my current so called "friends". I'm also sorry for holding you back. I feel guilty, because the two of us used to be the awkward nerds in our class and the moment I moved away, you made tons of friends and were automatically well liked. I think it was all my fault. I wish we hadn't drifted apart, but both of us have changed, a lot. Anyway, you're probably better off without me and I wish you all the best in life!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Be patient with him or I'll punch you.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Some days I feel very :mushy over you still...
Other days I feel like you don't care about me...
Some days I convince myself I feel nothing for you...

I think I think about you and care for you more than you do me... so much more.. but... you're hardly ever open so I can't tell...

I really wish you'd show me the real you. Let everything go and just embrace this... I'll wait patiently with arms open.

I also wish I could be the friend I want to be... and I want to offer a thousand apologies that I continue to let my emotions get the better of me.

You need time and you need someone else.
No matter how much I feel that should be me.

I wish there was a rest button on feelings, don't you?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why is it that when someone wants to share something with you or show you something, you act like it's a burden? It's natural to want to share important elements of your life with people you love. Other people seem happy when this happens, yet you always seem like you're being dragged into it. And then you'll go and complain about these same people not spending enough time with you :?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

love me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel like saying something but am not sure if it's best to let well enough alone... at the same time, it'd be better to say something so you are not alone. At the same time, I got issues so it's not coming from a clear place. at any rate, consider this my "hello" gesture.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm glad I stopped talking to you. What you said to my friend could be considered sexual harassment. Even if you were only joking, it was a very inappropriate joke that wasn't meant to be funny, just meant to make him uncomfortable.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Something is wrong with me and I am powerless to fix it.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't enjoyed this.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

You got what I like, I got what you like so COME ON!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for motivating me my friend, I really needed that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would love to have you as a friend and nothing more - i'm totally good with that. i'm going to wave at you more in the gym, I promise. you've basically made all the effort and frankly I don't care what your motive is. i'm just going to go with it and say whatever **** comes into my head and make inappropriate nail bar jokes and bull**** like that, and enjoy it. I'm just happy about it and you have no idea the insane amount of trouble you've saved me.

having said all that, i'm working hard to be an emotionally stronger person, really hard, but it's lonely, and it's painful, hard, hard work. There are times when my deepest, strongest desire is to just sit in your lap and have your arms around me. and cry. but I will do my best not to treat you that way.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My nose is big, uh-uh I'm not ashamed. Big like a pickle, I'm still gettin' paid.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for having to end the friendship, but I could *never *give you what you are looking for. Even if I wasn't still thinking of someone else... it couldn't be me. I don't care to say much more on that because I don't want to upset you over it, but even if he had never been in the picture, it would not have happened. I was being insensitive by talking about him to you. I should have known you were only pretending to be okay with it and pretending as if your feelings for me had gone. I cared about you a lot as a friend and as a person, which is why I didn't want to hurt you. I couldn't handle it anymore though, and I knew that it would hurt you more by continuing a friendship as well. I am sorry.

Focus your time on people who deserve it. I wish you the best in life and hope things improve for you. I'm sorry for the damage I've caused.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Well then. Don't mind me, I'm just trying to rebuild bridges.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

It wouldn't have been the same if we had gotten back together, no, it would have been so much better. I wouldn't have behaved like that anymore, and I would have shown you _even more_ love. Losing you made me realize what we had. I never took you for granted though. I valued you so much and knew I could lose you at any time (I feared this). I just didn't see all that I was doing wrong. You should have told me my behavior was bothering you, and I would have changed it then.

I foolishly didn't realize how much you were bothered by the things I did... I wish you would have told and explained to me. I wouldn't have gotten upset, because I wanted to improve for you. I am so sorry. I went back and read over the messages again tonight... wow... yeah, I'm sorry. :/ I wasn't trying to antagonize you when I was asking you stuff, I was just hurt and didn't understand. I just made everything worse by doing that. Ugh. I'm sorry about the argument and everything. If we got to meet in person, it would've been much, much different. We would have been really happy together. Now I'll probably never get to even see you&#8230;

I miss you. I miss you so much.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Justt to bw lcewar

I am not drunk.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for waking me up at 5am to change your tire because you ran into a curb while driving drunk.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate you and I alwaysh ave., I preferred her because while she may not have been perfect at leat she wa therer. I am mentally fukced because of you two and why cant u have been normalads. I havent spoken to yu in seven years because of htis. Go to hell. I hate myself. Let me be. Help me. **** you.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

The truth doesn't hurt me, it would definitely hurt you.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You might not mind if I don't talk around you but how are we supposed to connect? Are we just gonna hold hands, cuddle or something? Believe me. I'd be okay with that. But I don't believe you would be. And it hurts to be around someone and want to connect with them... and they're a million miles away.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I guess it's time for me to go. Permanently if you see what I'm getting at. Just need a good way to do it.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I think I'm starting to like you again little bro! Yup! I can't tell you that, that'd sound awkward.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I promise I'll be kind...


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

To someone- Would you please just stop bothering my friends and forcing them to spend time with you? You keep going on about the past, the good ole days. You want some new memories? Make some. You're not making any good memories by moping around and causing drama by guilting your closest friends into feeling bad that they don't want spend time with you. 
Keep it up, and you won't have them anymore. You're a wonderful friend but what you've been doing lately has been damaging what little relationships you have left with your friends.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish you understood and accepted me. It's all I want.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to a semi-normal week.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you. Always have and always will. This I know, and because of it I am devastated by what I'm about to do. From our mouths we say we want the same things. From our minds we think we want the same things. But still our actions conflict in ways that threaten to destroy us once and for all. If I could move mountains and displace oceans just to make this easier for us, I would. I just hope you know that when you look back at this moment years from now...I hope you remember that when I walk away from you out of desperation from not being able to play God.


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

To someone I know. "Your Indiegogo project sickens me. I can't believe you are taking advantage of your friends, family, and the children's hospital just so you can get a new sewing machine. Even you admit that this 'charity' project started as a way to get other people to pay for something you are too lazy to work for." 

Harsh, I know, but it's been eating me alive. :bash


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for everything. I hate having to put so much on you, but I know my load is light in comparison to the other girls. Everything has been so stressful lately, but you did that one thing even for me in your free time. I'm not going to mess it up.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this thread was so much better when it was posters taking obvious swipes at other posters and i'd try and guess who it was.

contributing to thread:

whats your name?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes when you're talking to me and I'm looking right at you I'm actually not listening to a word you're saying because I'm uncontrollably thinking of other things. I'm sorry but I just can't help it.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh society. I'm mad, don't you know that? Mad as a hatter.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I really, really like your face.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

On a side note, too afraid to say this to you all in particular, I find it's must better to confront things straight on rather that post something in a thread on a generally anonymous website where nothing will ever, ever get resolved. Then again, I know this is a social anxiety website, so I'm guilty too and realize the vast reason why most of us don't confront these things in life. We should all work on it.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to pester you until you pay me that money back.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> On a side note, too afraid to say this to you all in particular, I find it's must better to confront things straight on rather that post something in a thread on a generally anonymous website where nothing will ever, ever get resolved. Then again, I know this is a social anxiety website, so I'm guilty too and realize the vast reason why most of us don't confront these things in life. We should all work on it.


But but but... when you try to tell stuff to people it always gets misunderstood.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

well **** you too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Stop indulging me. Holey cheesus, guise.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know but I get this feeling that it is you and if it is you then why? Are you trying to get some payback? I know that it is wrong of me to assume this but I don't believe in coincidences and there is too much to not think this way. I hope that I am wrong...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

You don't even realize how easily I could crush that feeble little mind of yours.

I am still just so furious that you took away a friend like that from me. You're lucky I was so mature and kind to you, and am continuing to be to avoid hurting you. But this shall not be forgotten.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> You don't even realize how easily I could crush that feeble little mind of yours.


:afr :afr :afr


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

Was that directed at me?

(Not for anyone here)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Interesting.

(Not aimed at anyone in this thread.)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

shiori123 said:


> Was that directed at me?


Haha, no.

She's talking about someone in real life.


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Haha, no.
> 
> She's talking about someone in real life.


I wasn't responding to anyone in this thread... That was my "something you want to tell someone." Lol.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the way you did your hair today. And was that new lipstick? Looks great on you.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Please stop smiling at me...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I can smile at whoever the hell I want!

Also, here's looking at you, kid. You.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lady, you give us too much work. We have other classes and we have a life outside of school.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think we are great together, so you may as well hurry up and fall in love with me.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I really want to say hello... hello


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Honestly your attitude needs to stop and I know you're trying to be intimidating, but you're _not_ in the slightest. You just look immature.


----------



## Late8 (Aug 26, 2013)

I miss you. I was never going to leave you, i care about you too much.
I hope you are feeling okay :squeeze


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*kiss* ;2;


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm sorry it came down to this. I had no malicious intention....

I need to remind myself to never reach out to anyone even if its just silly banter, i'm going to get slapped in the face anyways.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My was phone is off and charging. Crap, I'm answering too late or what?


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Why are you so impossible to read and understand...


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

I dropped the screw in the tuna.
Whatever happened to Kel, anyways?


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking my house, I'm thinking ****ing each others brains out. How about it?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

That makes me sad. 

(Aimed at someone in this thread but not the post immediately above mine. :blush )


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Is this what you had plan for me? What reason did you have, to take such action without thinking about the consequences? I swear if I meet you in the next life, I will punch you in your face because you really deserved to be punched in the face for being an idiot.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

JitteryJack said:


> I'm thinking my house, I'm thinking ****ing each others brains out. How about it?


Whoooah that avatar is ****ing awesome, I want it full size! Where do I get it? Tell me, tell me I tell ya'!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Every dog has his day...


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I just finished reading the last book of the star wars thrawn trilogy for the first time and really enjoyed it. Now I'm reading the 5th Dune book: Heretics of Dune, which the last time was 3 years ago. I really love this book!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sometimes it's like you _want_ to hurt me. Like you're just not numb enough, and this gets you to feeling something.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It was bound to happen eventually, but we had to get involved with a post in this thread which is deleted now. Sorry, but this thread is now closed.

The previous warning still stands that any similar threads to this one that are made will also be locked.


----------

